# Homegroup Issue



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

So I've got the Release Preview running on my Desktop and my Samsung Slate. As far as the desktop install goes I was able to never join / create a homegroup, and subsequently disable the provider and listener services to effectively disable homegroup altogether (as all of my file sharing involves a NAS- I see little point for Homegroup). The issue is however that after installing the release preview on my slate I still opted to close the homegroup setup before creating or joining, yet the homegroup settings in control panel still think I'm in a homegroup. When I try to view / change the password the links simply do nothing, and attempting to leave the homegroup always gives me the "windows can't remove your comptuer" message. I've not yet disabled the homegroup services on the slate so surely I should be perfectly able to leave whatever homegroup it thinks I belong to. Any help would be great as I do hate having HomeGroup in my navigation pane. 

Cheers,
Dean


----------

